# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΙΚΡΟΦΩΝΟΥ & ΜΕΓΑΦΩΝΟΥ ΠΑΛΙΟΥ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ SIEMENS

## radioamateur

Θα ήθελα αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε το μικρόφωνο και το μεγάφωνο σε παλιό τηλέφωνο τύπου SIEMENS με κάποιο αντίστοιχο νεώτερου τύπου και γενικότερα τι βελτιώσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε προκειμένου να ανακατασκευάσουμε την εν λόγω συσκευή & να βελτιώσουμε την ποιότητα ήχου εκτός βέβαια από την αντικατάσταση καλωδίων το οποίο είναι αυτονόητο.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η Τεχνική εκλογή είχε δημοσιεύσει κάποιο κύκλωμα πριν πολλά χρόνια για την αντικατάσταση του μικρόφωνου άνθρακος το οποίο βέβαια δεν το κατασκεύασα ποτέ αλλά για το ακουστικό δεν βρήκα κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## her

Είχα ψάξει πολύ να βρω μικρόφωνο άνθρακος και δεν είχα βρει πουθενά. Τυχαία όμως είχα βρει αν θυμάμαι καλά στην Αθήνα στο grobotronics.com Αν βρεις το κύκλωμα μετατροπής ανεβασέτο γιατί με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα.

Σε περίπτωση που δεν βγάλεις άκρη σε αυτό το θέμα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79451 ο Σπύρος και ο Αγις μου είχαν πει να μου δώσουν.

----------


## nyannaco

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η Τεχνική εκλογή είχε δημοσιεύσει κάποιο κύκλωμα...


Εγγύηση! Αν δουλέψει παίζεις κι ένα Τζόκερ  :Laugh:

----------


## radioamateur

Ευχαριστώ τους προλαλήσαντες για τις απαντήσεις.
Το κυκλωματάκι πρέπει να δουλεύει με πυκνωτικό μικρόφωνο.Πρέπει να ψάξω τα κιτάπια μου να βρώ και το ανεβάσω προσεχώς. Αν υπήρχε κάτι αντίστοιχο για το μεγάφωνο θα ήταν το ιδανικό.Νομίζω ότι το κυκλωματάκι εκμεταλλεύεται την τάση που φτάνει στο μικρόφωνο άνθρακος.
Είδωμεν...

----------

